# Classical Music Cruise - "The trip that sank before it sailed"



## Vaneyes

"A retired CPS teacher gets feisty after being robbed of a classical music cruise"

http://www.chicagoreader.com/chicago/bankruptcy-ruins-a-classical-music-cruise/Content?oid=5545778


----------



## Lunasong

Wow...a cautionary tale for _anyone_ who books a vacation...
but in hindsight better than a real sinking cruise ship on which people died.


----------



## Manxfeeder

"And, pansy music fan or not . . ." Is she saying the music fan is a pansy or classical music is pansy music? And who uses the term "pansy" anymore, anyway?


----------

